# 1972 Ford 3000 Diesel Clutch pedal replacement



## White Silkie (Sep 29, 2018)

I have owned my 1972 Ford 3000 Diesel tractor for over 10 years now. Recently a part of the clutch pedal that holds a linkage rod (shown on the 8th and 9th pictures) broke and I have been trying to replace the whole clutch pedal for past a few days but not been successful so far. The rod that holds the clutch pedal will not come and I have a manual but it does not show what I need. (shown on the 4th, 5th, 6th, and 7th pictures).

I don't even call myself a mechanic and have little knowledge about tractor parts or any technical terms. I am just trying to save money to do it myself instead of taking this to a professional. So, please look at the photos that I attached to see what I am talking about.

If someone out there who knows about this tractor and can give me an advice to replace this pedal successfully, I desperately need your help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to the opposite side of the transmission, get help to wiggle the clutch, and you will find the opposite end of the shaft. Remove the keeper and slide the entire assembly out to the pedal side.

If the shaft has worn grooves where the bushings ride, it may take some wiggling and twisting of the assembly as you pull.

Photo of the pedal and shaft:


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

RC Wells is correct. You attack the clutch pedal from the opposite side. If you do that drain the rear end first.
But I wouldn't do it that way.
Do you have a welder and are you capable of doing a decent weld repair?
If not are you close to soneone who could weld it for you?
That would be a very simple thing to weld up right on the tractor without taking any more of it apart. 
Rent or borrow a trailer and haul it to even a mediocre welder. But take it to a self service car wash and clean the filthy thing first.


----------



## White Silkie (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you all! I thought about welding it first but then I started to think if I need to replace the whole thing since the part is so old. 

How hard would it be to put the shaft back in if I choose to replace. What could happen in the worst case scenario? What is this shaft holding? Does this go through the transmission???
As I mentioned, I have little knowledge and experience to work on tractor. 

And if you can send me pictures of the other side of a tractor where I need to push this shaft, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Bad luck, November 1st 1972 they changed that solution to the one in this picture:
http://forumbilder.se/CE888/dsc-0002.jpg
Much easier to deal with.

If you take the axel out, you should get new bushings and seals (at least seals), look at New Holland's Parts List:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...79d9411b&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr67519ar235172
Your shaft is in the small frame at the bottom.

and
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...79d9411b&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr67519ar397147

Be sure to widen the "Parts Name" column, so you can read all the "Prod Date" information.

I do not know about the 3000, but cannot think the shaft holds anything inside, the experts may answer that.
The shaft goes through the rear axle housing, the transmission housing ends with the bolted flange in front of the shaft.

Forgot:
The other end of the shaft holds the brake pedals. When you press the pedals, the right pedal swiwels around the shaft and applies the right wheel brake via a rod. The left pedal is fasten to the shaft, turns it and applies the left wheel brake via the upright "ear" on the left end of the shaft and a rod.
The clutch pedal swiwels around the shaft.

Remove the brake pedals and woodruff key, then push the shaft through the rear axle housing.


----------



## White Silkie (Sep 29, 2018)

Again, thank you all for your helpful information!


----------

